# Lab results



## Vivian (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi, had partial removal of my thyroid 11/11/11 due to a nodule (benign). Got labs done early January, here are the results:

TSH 8.97 (range 0.40 - 4.50)
T4 5.3 (range 4.5-12.0)

No wonder I felt so crappy! Dr. put me on 75mcg of levothyroxine, which I have only been taking since Saturday. I can't tell if it's making a difference yet or not. I seem to be a little bit peppier, but maybe that's my imagination!

Thoughts? Comments?

Should I see an endo? For now, the labs and medication are being handled by the ENT that did the surgery. Thanks.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

75 mcg sounds like a good plan for now, but it may prove to be a bit too much for the long term...your labs will help decide that.

I don't think there's any need to see an endo. You'll likely get the care you need from your current doctor. You're not alone...many docs wait to start a partial thyroidectomy patient on thyroid replacements until they see whether the remaining half is going to do the whole job. That was the original plan for me...have a partial, then hopefully have no meds. Didn't work out that way, but it's all good.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It takes a while for the hormones to build up in your system, so you'll probably feel better each day. And, you may need to adjust things until you feel 100%. But, I agree, no need to see an endo. Just keep on keeping on and see how things shake out.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I had a partial( hot nodule), and took replacement for a year afterward. It took a little while for things to get worked out. If I had it to do over, I would have stayed on a low dose of medication and had blood tests more often. But I felt great for almost 20 years.

Hope you will feel better each day!


----------

